# My last show of the year



## BangleGuy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey all, I had a three day show this weekend and am happy with how it turned out. I took 9 pens, 4 stoppers, 42 bangles and a few other small turnings. I should have taken pictures when I setup, but just thought of it this afternoon. In all I sold all of my stoppers, 3 pens and 13 bangles and got a few special orders. The Virage pens by Berea were a hit as well as the cholla bangles. 
Three day shows are long, but you get a lot of exposure. Thankfully this is my last push for the year and now I can coast into Christmas! I still have lots of good stuff left to give for Christmas gifts 

[attachment=13647][attachment=13648]


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome! Sounds like you got a good amount of sales, nice way to go into the end of the year


----------



## EricJS (Nov 19, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Hey all, I had a three day show this weekend and am happy with how it turned out. I took 9 pens, 4 stoppers, 42 bangles and a few other small turnings. I should have taken pictures when I setup, but just thought of it this afternoon. In all I sold all of my stoppers, 3 pens and 13 bangles and got a few special orders. The Virage pens by Berea were a hit as well as the cholla bangles.
> Three day shows are long, but you get a lot of exposure. Thankfully this is my last push for the year and now I can coast into Christmas! I still have lots of good stuff left to give for Christmas gifts




Did you get my Christmas list? 

Glad to hear the show went well!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 7, 2012)

You do good work. I have seen you at penturners.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice work, Eric. Did you make enough to buy a chicken?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 7, 2012)

It looks like quality does sell !!!


----------

